# Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

Koiteich der Superlative 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oWc-0jM2JU

Gruss Patick

Mist .....wenn ich das um Freitag schon gewusst hätte:evil


----------



## Joachim (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Patrick,
wenigstens habe die da genügend Platz.


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Keus Keus Keus :-D

wer klaut denn Fische mit'm Glas inna Jacke ?

:shock


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

@ Zaimon


lol Gruss Patrick


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Zu klein ist der Teich ja nicht, können sie noch wachsen


----------



## Ulli (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Man sollte die armen Fische mal füttern, so alt und erst 30 cm ??
Aber daß die da so lange überleben... erstaunlich!  :shock

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

wer weis was die gesehen haben ,wenn ich jemand an Teich habe, der keine Koi hat ,kann derjenige auch nicht zwischen 30-40und 50 cm Unterscheiden doch selbst 50cm wäre wohl fast zuwenig
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Ulli (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Stimmt, Patrick, man sieht erst wie viel Fisch da schwimmt, wenn man ihn in der Wanne hat!
Aber ist keiner aus dem Raum Düssseldorf im Forum? Man könnte den Rentnern sagen, daß sie ab jetzt statt Tauben lieber die Fische füttern 

Und gleich einen Futtertüten-Verkaufsstand aufmachen, sonst landen nur die alten Bötchen im Hafen 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Gute Idee, Ulli, und weil ja der Winter kommt, am besten gleich einen Punschstand dazu. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, noch einen mit Bratwurst. Und im Sommer satteln wir um auf Eis. Das wäre doch mal ne Geschäftsidee. Vielleicht noch ne Andenkenprägemaschine und Ansichtskarten


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Hallo Elsbeth 
du hast aber gute Geschäftsideen

mal mit einem Waffelstand mit Sahne anfangen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Ulli (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

Ja, ihr habt  gute Ideen!  Das volle Merchandising-Programm! 

Die Fische werden dann von unserer Marketing-Abteilung zu Glücksbringern aufgeworben, oder sie bringen verlorene Potenz zurück, lassen Mauerblümchen ihren Traumprinzen finden, befreien Teenager von Pickeln und gestresste Manager finden  innere Ruhe und Vergebung durch den Betriebsrat !

Einzig dadurch, daß man 20 Euro Eintritt in den Hafen zahlt, eine Tüte Futter für 10 Euro kauft oder per WebCam ein Bild für 100 Euro mit einem Fisch machen darf.

Muß gleich mal schauen, wann der nächste Zug nach Düsseldorf morgen fährt - das muß man sofort angehen, zumal der Staat Hilfen für Existenzgründer gibt! 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur, daß einer die armen Fische füttert...    


Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

War das nicht in Duisburg ???

man könnte ja auch ein Stück Hafen fischsicher absperren (nicht das sie noch eine Münze futtern) und dann könnten die Besucher vorzugsweise 2€ Stk. (damit die Fische nicht aus versehen  eine futtern:__ nase)in das Becken werfen um das  Glück auf ihrer seite zu haben.

Und Abends spielen wir Onkel Dagobert und gehen im Geld tauchentoll

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Spassvogel, Japanischer oder Spinner*

da geh ich mal angeln.... mit Schonhaken


----------

